# Trek vs. Giant vs. Orbea carbon...



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

I have been looking at bikes for quite some time now. Was originally going to go with aluminum, but came up with more cash and now will look at full carbon frame (help with my "soft" back). The three I am focusing on are the Trek 5000 (mainly for price), the Orbea Onyx (new-love the ride of Orbea alums., and the Giant TCR Carbon 2 (once the 05s come out).

I have ridden the Trek and Giant, but have no experience with the Orbea. I will say that the geometry of the Orbea fit me best, but I want to know what any Orbea Orca riders think of the carbon. I have heard various things.

I thought about the Madone 5.2, but to be honest, I like the 120 frame's ride better. Plus, every Trek I have seen has some sort of a blemish on it.

I want to have something that I can use for a long time, has some "bling" to it, but above all else, rides well. Waddaya all think?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I think you need to ride them more as the Trek and Giant frames are very fifferent.I belive Trek might have the better warr.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Have to agree with Shok--you need to get out and ride these bikes. If you're going to be putting down this kind of $$$$$, you really ought to know which one works best for you. I will say the Orbea I rode was the sweetest ride of the 20-25 bikews I was on in my test riding. But, the $$$ put it out of reach for a first bike. Saving now for that next bike.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

My next will most likly be carbon,Trek,Giant or maybe Specialized. After testing i want to try a ti,litespeed. $3000 is my limit around this time next year. Takes me about a year of talking,researching and test riding.


----------



## Shane (Jun 22, 2004)

*Go with the Giant*

I have owned the Trek and currently am riding the Giant TCR composite. I would lean twards the Giant. Seems a little more livley and handles better on the descents. I would definetly not go aluminum. I have a Specialized E5 S-Works. If I get off the Aluminum and on the carbon, it makes me want to sell my Specialized after about three minutes. I will never buy aluminum again. My Giant absorbes the road jitters way better and seems stiffer side to side then the Specialized.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

*I'm not one of them*

Of course others will say the frame material has nothing to do with it. Its the way the frame is built.


----------

